# Grow your own Veggies



## swalker (Jun 13, 2010)

This year I bought 6 Garden patch grow boxes...They so far have been absolutely wonderful for growing our own veggies to add to our smoker or grill. Look them up on the net. They are self watering and have really produced for us this year. So am hoping you might be interested too...Really great if you don't have a lot of space. These are for people like me that hasn't had much luck in the past growing a garden...I have six of these boxes...You can save on shipping if you get them off eBay...Check out the Garden Patch web site to see for yourself. Our garden veggies are much bigger than the pic I posted.

Steve


----------



## pineywoods (Jun 14, 2010)

Looks good we've built some of the self watering contianers shown in this thread and they have worked out great.

http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/forum/thread/54467/how-are-your-gardens-coming-along/40


----------

